# javac file not found



## xxwishxx (14. Nov 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich weiß diese Frage wurde schon tausendmal gestellt und aber ich sitze jetzt schon den ganzen Nachmittag an diesem sch.... :/
Und falls ich hier falsch sein sollte, dann verschiebt doch bitte mein Thema.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mir in der cmd Konsole sobald ich mein Programm kompilieren lassen möchten, sofort ein Fehler names "javac file not found" aufgezeigt wird.
Die Umgebungsvariable habe ich auch schon geändert :

%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\Sy stem32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_07\bin

vielleicht seht ihr hier einen Fehler, ich bin einfach total überfordert.

ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, was diese Fehlermeldung jetzt genau bedeutet 

Bitte helft mir, 

liebe Grüße

wish


----------



## Camill (14. Nov 2012)

xxwishxx hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> 
> vielleicht seht ihr hier einen Fehler, ich bin einfach total überfordert.
> 
> [...]


Ja, [c]Sy stem32[/c] wird zusammen geschrieben.

Die Fehlermeldung schaut jedoch eher danach aus das du dich nicht im Verzeichnis befindest in dem die *.java Datei liegt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2012)

Kann sein, dass das Leerzeichen von der vBulletin-(Forum)Software eingefügt wurde.


----------



## xxwishxx (14. Nov 2012)

Ja genau, der Zeilenumbruch ist jetzt hier so eingefügt worden.

Ich habe meine Datei auf dem Desktop gespeichert, sobald ich windows +R drücke steht da dieser Pfad:
C:\Users\Media>  

sobald ich das ganze dann mit "cd Desktop" ergänze sieht es so aus:

C:\Users\Media\Desktop>

dann kann ich doch eigentlich direkt : javac Beispiel.java  hinter Desktop schreiben, oder?


----------



## xxwishxx (14. Nov 2012)

Okay, das kann doch nicht wahr sein.... ich sitze jetzt so lange hier und merke nicht, dass meine Datei trotz .java Endung eine .txt Datei ist.

Na, da kann ich auch noch lange ausprobieren. 
Habe vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr gesehen 


Danke für eure Antworten!!


----------

